# Razer Barracuda HP-1



## Frederik S (Dec 5, 2006)

The Razer Barracuda HP-1 is a unique headset which offers true surround sound. A number of small speakers in the headphone are placed at different positions and are driven by a small amplifier included with the headphones. Now you can enjoy positional sound effects while using a headset. In our testing we found out that this makes quite a difference in games like Counter-Strike or Battlefield, where you can locate enemies based on the sounds they make.

*Show full review*


----------



## lightman (Dec 14, 2006)

Great review  .

I'm thinking to purchase this Barracuda. Would be god addition to my upcoming QuadFX! 

PS. I'm waiting when somebody will test Razer DeathAdder.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 16, 2006)

Ive read other reviews from CPU and Maximum PC that said this is one horrible headset. I really have no interest in headphones be it normal or "Supposed surround sound". I guess I just like speakers better. Great review btw.

-The Eagle


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 18, 2006)

It has 8 seperate audio drives positioned so that there is true surround sound. So who ever said that it's Supposed surround sound is totally wrong this headset has true surround sound comming from "8 speakers"(6 treble/midrange drives and 2 subwoofers).


----------

